# Help with Air Filtration Unit



## BrandonR (Feb 14, 2012)

I am looking into buying an air filtration system. I don't know much about the topic, and was hoping for some quick help.

Quick background… I work out of a 20 by 24 two car garage. In the summer the main door is always open, but going into winter I work in there with it closed. I spend about 10 hours on the weekend out there and another 6 during week. I make and sell small stands and use lots of types of wood, walnut and exotic included. I do a lot of cutting on my table saw and lots of sanding. Get lots of particles float around after have table saw running for 20-30 minutes.

I have a DC that pulls the shavings pretty good from both my stationary sander and table saw…. I still get lots of dust in there though! I use a respirator at times, but need to more…

I am going to buy a Grizzly unit…. Here are the two…. One for 199.99 and one for 265. The one with 265 had more power at max 1044 compared to the other at 409 CFM.

Can you help me decide with my shop size if the bigger unit is worth the money, or not worth it….?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-w-Remote/G0572

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/G0738

Also i have read you should have two to make it more effective, is this needed?

Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

They will both clean the air, one will do it about twice as fast as the other. I'm not sure which one you should get, but the G0572 looks like it might be a head banger if you have an 8' ceiling. I'll also mention (only for your consideration) that effective dust collection begins with capturing as much as possible at the source. It sounds like your system needs some upgrading. Remember, at least from a health perspective, once the air cleaner can catch the dust it's already made it to your lungs.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I would definitely get the bigger one. *You can never have your air too clean* especially when you are quickly replenishing the clean air with fresh sawdust at a fast rate.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The larger unit on high speed will give you an air change roughly every 4.1 minutes, about 14 1/2 changes per hour. That is not bad too bad. The smaller machine will give you a change about every 10 1/2 minutes, or about 5.7 changes per hour.

I think about 6 changes per hour is the accepted minimum you should shoot for, so the small unit is right on the border.

All my calculations were based on a 9 ft ceiling. If you have a higher or lower ceiling adjust your size accordingly.

I think I would go for the larger machine and run it on a lower speed if not too dusty. That will cut down on the noise.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

As with any of the low cost DCs, you have to take the numbers with a grain of salt. I compared the specs to the Rikon one I got on sale at Woodcraft. I paid $269 + shipping. The Rikon looks to be the size of the smaller Griz.
It claims 950 CFM but has a 1/4 HP motor. The Griz has a bigger impeller (looks like anyway) and claims 1044 CFM with a 1/5 HP motor. I suppose a less powerful motor with a larger impeller could generate more CFM, but I wonder which numbers are real, and which ones only suggest the real truth.

Do think about height. I had to put mine in a relatively out of the way location to not be a problem in my basement shop. With air cleaners, you want to create a circulation pattern in the room to get all the air moving through the unit, it's less important that it be close to the dust sources.


----------

